# '68 GTO Dash trim options



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a '68 GTO convertible w/o AC and I am wondering what options are available for the dash trim. I know this might be sacrilegious that I say this, but I am not particularly fond of the woodgrain dash panel trim that came with the car from the factory. I actually like the swirled aluminum (like the Firebirds) or the brushed aluminum look. Heck I am even open to the idea of Carbon Fiber. However, I am not sure I have ever seen such a kit for a 1968 GTO. 

I know there are several sellers on eBay that claim they have a synthetic vinyl kit that would work. But again, the vinyl kits do not grab my fancy either. Does anyone know of a real aluminum (either swirled or brushed) or carbon fiber dash trim kit that is readily available for purchase?


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Ames has both swirled aluminum (engine turned) and carbon fiber dash inserts.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Ames has both swirled aluminum (engine turned) and carbon fiber dash inserts.


Cool beans. I must have missed those options when I browsed through the catalogue.


----------

